
Ontario Warned of a Nuclear ‘Emergency,’ Then Said Never Mind - Scoundreller
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/12/world/canada/ontario-nuclear-pickering.html
======
Scoundreller
The Canadian governments send all alerts at the « presidential » level.
Whether an Amber alert or an incoming nuclear incident.

And many of the Amber Alerts in Ontario have been vague, too late to do
anything, nobody in danger custody disputes, not geotargeted where reasonable,
or sent so late the missing could be anywhere.

The government’s have wiped aside any concerns people have about the system
and largely doubled down on its design.

------
Scoundreller
About 11m people woke up to this vague message this morning:

[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2020/01/12/world/12canada-
al...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2020/01/12/world/12canada-
alarm2/12canada-alarm2-articleLarge.jpg)

